# Cauliflower fritters



## bradger (Apr 16, 2020)

So a while back i posted theas with something else, i did not have pictures  at the  time, someone asked for it so here we go. 
ground up cauliflower 






added salt, pepper, and dried chives.





add some eggs, 





all mixed togeather, it is more about a consistency than measurements.  this looked and "felt" about right.





on the griddle. cook in similar why to pancakes.









So there you have it.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 16, 2020)

Nice, thanks for the idea!


----------



## bradger (Apr 16, 2020)

DanMcG said:


> Nice, thanks for the idea!


you're welcome, i do the same thing with corn.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 16, 2020)

Looks good! Might have to give it a try. We have added creamed corn to pancake batter,  although it doesn't sound like a good combo they are delicious...most got eaten plain without syrup or butter. 

Ryan


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 16, 2020)

Those look good! I'm assuming cauliflower rice would work as well? I usually substitute cauliflower for most rice dishes as I like it better personally. Gonna have to try this for breakfast.


----------



## bradger (Apr 16, 2020)

ososmokeshack said:


> Those look good! I'm assuming cauliflower rice would work as well


i'd assume so if you get the frozen i would be concerned about the water content


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 16, 2020)

Ok....I'm sold. You can count on me making those at some point soon. They look like they could be eaten at pretty much any meal and look real tasty

Robert


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 16, 2020)

Did you grate the cauliflower raw and then steam it to cook it first or....?


----------



## bradger (Apr 16, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> Did you grate the cauliflower raw and then steam it to cook it first or....?


raw


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 16, 2020)

So it goes into the fritter raw then? Ok, gotcha. Thanks!


----------

